# s7 1200 mit codesys



## holschin (13 Dezember 2009)

ist es möglich die s7 12xx mit codesys zu programmieren?


----------



## gravieren (13 Dezember 2009)

Nein, derzeit gibt es KEIN Target dafür.

(Ich denke, das wird es NIE geben)


----------

